# A virus in Java?!



## KingofLodis (Jun 18, 2005)

I've got a virus in Java! *growls* They're "small trojans" but trojans nonetheless, and a virus!
And apparently some files have been changed...

I scanned this with AVG free edition, and it couldn't get rid of the viruses... Or heal the files or anything.

C:\WINNT\system32\shell32.dll	Change	Changed
C:\WINNT\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	Change	Changed

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\jar.jar-5a0ba3cf-200079b4.zip:\web.exe	Virus found Small	Infected, Embedded object

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\jar.jar-5a0ba3cf-200079b4.zip	Virus found Small	Infected, Archive

I'm afraid to delete any of the files because it might mess something up >_>


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi there

Please download *HijackThis* - this program will help us determine if there is any spyware/malware on your computer. 

Create a folder at *C:\HJT* and move HijackThis.exe there. 
Make sure you close down *EVERY* open window and close *ALL* browser windows. The only thing that should be open is the HijackThis program. 
Run a scan and *save* the log file. 
Copy the text file (Ctrl+A then Ctrl+V) and paste it (Ctrl+C) in a new thread in the HJT Forum (do not attach it). 
*Do not fix any entries in HijackThis since they may be harmless. 
[*]Make sure to include the System information at the top of the log as well.*

We'll then have a look and provide instructions to clean your system, if required.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i wanted to chime in and mention that i do scans on my whole network of pc's here, including all my room mates' machines, and i am constantly finding "java worms" all over the place.

it's like, in the last 4 years, i've seen probably 2-3 hundred of them.

compare that to the 3 actual "viruses" i've found.

now, is something that wrong with java? and if so, why in the world do we continue to use it?


----------



## Vikesrock8411 (Jun 11, 2005)

The majority of these Java viruses targeted flaws in the Microsoft Virtual Machine and have no effect on Sun Java. Others have been fixed with updates to Java which is why it is always important to have the latest version (unless you like Vundo).

Windows is so full of vulnerabilites that they have to update it every month if not sooner. If there is something "that wrong" with Windows why do we still use it??

Like Windows if you keep Sun Java updated, most of the time you'll be okay.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

I got those files, I panicked and deleted them with AVG Free. By the way, how do you update java, sorry for sounding like an idiot, but is there an auto-update or do you have to go to Suns website?


----------



## Vikesrock8411 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Updating Java and Clearing Cache*

Go to *Start* > *Control Panel* double-click on the *Java Icon* (coffee cup) in the Control Panel.
It will say "Java Plug-in" under the icon.
If it is not visible, click on *'Switch to Classic View' *in the left pane of the Control Panel or *'Other Control Panel Options'*
Please find the *Update* button or tab in the Java Control Panel. Update your Java then reboot.
If you are unable to update you can manually update by going here:

http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp

After the reboot, go back into the Control Panel and double-click the Java Icon.
Under the Advanced Tab, click *<Applet> tag support* and select the browser(s) you are using.
Under Temporary Internet Files, click the *Delete Files* button.
There are three options in the window to clear the cache - *Leave ALL 3 Checked*

*Downloaded Applets
Downloaded Applications
Other Files*

Click OK on Delete Temporary Files Window
*Note: This deletes ALL the Downloaded Applications and Applets from the CACHE.*
Click OK to leave the Java Control Panel.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

I've already got the latest version, it was set to auto-update, I must just have forgoten. Sorry for waisting your time.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Even though I didn't need to update it do I still clear the cache?


----------



## Vikesrock8411 (Jun 11, 2005)

Don't worry, it's not like I typed those all out or anything.

If you saw a couple Java viruses I would recommend clearing the cache even if AVG thinks it caught them all.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Right cache cleared, once again thank you for the advice.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Vikesrock8411 said:


> Windows is so full of vulnerabilites that they have to update it every month if not sooner. If there is something "that wrong" with Windows why do we still use it??



you know, i agree with that 110%.


----------

